# Planaria!



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok so at the beginning of the month I switched from a HOB to a Fluval 405, I packed it with the established biomedia from my HOB and got it running. I limited my water changes to 10% twice that week to allow the filter to fully colonize. For a couple days my water was cloudy Then it started clearing up on its own, so I went back to my 20% water changes every 3 days. And then the planaria started. I checked my water params and they were 0 Ammonia 0 Nitrites and 20 ppm Nitrates Ph 6.8. So I proceeded to do a 10% water change with a gravel vac everyday for a week and they were gone, water was crystal clear and my fish and I were happy. Last night when I went to bed there were no planaria to be seen, got up this morning and a couple sections of my tank look like its snowing.

Is water changes the only way to deal with these little pricks? Is there anything I can add to help get rid of them?
My params as of now are 
0 Ammonia
0 Nitrite
20 ppm Nitrate
6.6 PH

Sorry for the long winded post but i am getting really annoyed with these things.

Also I think I posted this in the proper section. If not Sorry to the mods.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its not uncommon to see them pop up in a new tank, happend to me before too.

Just keep up on the gravel vacs, waterchanges and up the temp a bit if youd like.
They should be gone in a couple weeks tops


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I got them when I first set up this tank thats how I knew about upping water changes, but that was 2.5 years ago. 
what really irks me is that they were completely gone for a little over a week and now they are back


----------



## Dawind (Sep 19, 2010)

Had a similar problem once. Ended up being such hassle that i decided to fight back with UV. I think your problem can definitely be solved without one but if you can spend the money I would highly recommend one. Haven t see a bacteria bloom or parasite in my tank since. Its expensive but its cheaper then always buying meds!


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah the thought of UV has crossed my mind, but college tuition and rent eats up most if not all the spare money I have. Maybe someday, just not for another year or so.


----------

